# Anatolian Shepherd Puppies



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi All,

I have Anatolian Shepherd puppies for sale in Tennessee. Both parents working with goats. They also keep the chickens and turkeys safe but I will not guarantee that the puppies are "bird safe". The puppies will be ready on May 29th and will be 8 weeks old. $300 email me and I'll be happy to send pictures of parents and the puppies. $50 deposit will hold. [email protected]


----------

